# Order Switch with a True Bypass & Buffered Bypass 2 in 1?



## frankenteletron (May 16, 2020)

Happy Saturday! Hoping this is the right place for this question.

I'm nearing the end of a 2 in 1 build with an effect order switch for the Mach 1 and General Tso's. (Hopefully!)
Using PedalPCB mini boards for both footswitches, order toggle and for the power.

I did not realize the Tso's was a buffered bypass until yesterday. I'm wondering if I've gotten in over my head with that oversight.

I've seen diagrams around here for 2 in 1 with order switches but they are for when both circuits are true bypass. 
The Tso's is buffered bypass and has the extra "Mute" and "BP" pads on the pcb.
I'm clueless to how these 2 extra pads play into the diagrams I'm working from.
Can anyone explain how this should be wired? 

While I'm at it. What happens to the extra ground pads on each pedal circuit as well, since there is only one pair of in and out jacks? Do they go unused?

Peace


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2020)

I generally use one ground pad from each board.   Each jack is grounded to the board/pad closest to it.

You _could _use the leftover ground pads to connect the two boards together, but it really isn't necessary since they'll be grounded by the power jack anyway.

As for wiring the order switch,  everything is still basically the same.   

Wire the Mach 1 as shown in the order switch diagram.
Wire the General Tso as shown in the General Tso wiring diagram, but omit the two orange wires and make these connections instead:       

Connect the IN pad to the S1 (or S2) pad of the order switch PCB. 
Connect the center lug on the right column of the 3PDT to the R1 (or R2) pad of the order switch PCB.


Alternatively, I haven't tried it but you could_ probably _wire the General Tso has true-bypass if you wanted.


----------



## frankenteletron (May 16, 2020)

Thanks! This will help my brain. Below is a modified screenshot of what I'm working from at the moment. 
I added the "Mute" and "BP" pads on the right in yellow.
Could you translate to correspond to this by chance?
Sorry if I'm being difficult!
Much thanks!


----------



## Robert (May 16, 2020)

If you want the General Tso's to be true-bypass you can wire it _exactly _like that and just ignore the Mute / BP pads altogether.

If you want it to be buffered you won't be able to use the 3PDT breakout board on the General Tso's side.   I'll have to draw up another diagram for that.


----------



## frankenteletron (May 16, 2020)

You're the man! Thank you kindly. I'll go with true bypass for now since it's more convenient. Depending on how my new pedalboard order settles I may be interested in the buffered bypass later on. 

I really appreciate your help.

Peace


----------



## frankenteletron (May 16, 2020)

Finished. Just played for an hour. Love these circuits individually AND together!


----------

